# December 2019 Photo of the Month



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Jake the brumby's first school outing a few months after wè got him.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Rusty goofing around while I'm trying to do a Christmas card photo shoot. I decided to just have a pedestal built for him since he loves to put his hoof on the mounting block!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

OK, seems that we've just 2 participants. The poll has been set up! Please vote!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

There is still time to add pictures isn't there? I thought the poll closes on 1-1-20? 

Some folks have a hard time finding this these threads...


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Just for fun because I missed the thread!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

What about your pic in the first post Tamma?? I especially like that he's got his tongue out!s


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

AnitaAnne said:


> There is still time to add pictures isn't there? I thought the poll closes on 1-1-20?
> 
> Some folks have a hard time finding this these threads...



Here it is...:




> After the entry deadline of December 18, the thread will be closed and a poll will be put up as a way for voting.


This means that in this case, the enrollment/entry was closed in Dec the 18th, after that the poll was set up (I'm considering photos which were posted _before_ that) and you are allowed vote till Jan the 1st.

Thank you for your feedback. I'll absolutely consider it in future and make this thing easier to perceive.

@loosie : That's just a "header" photo for the competition thread, so I don't think that I'm going to participate with it :wínk:. Thanks anyways!

@Knave: great photo! Perhaps you can participate with it in the next year or sooner if it fits in some other competition theme.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

Couldn't find this thread anywhere!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

secuono said:


> Couldn't find this thread anywhere!


Too late for these cuties, they stopped the entries on December 18 :frown_color: 

The Photo of the Month thread used to be on the main screen and was always very popular! Had a really hard time finding it at all this year...totally missed everything after March I think. Oh well, times change


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

AnitaAnne said:


> Too late for these cuties, they stopped the entries on December 18 :frown_color:
> 
> The Photo of the Month thread used to be on the main screen and was always very popular! Had a really hard time finding it at all this year...totally missed everything after March I think. Oh well, times change


Yeah, I figured that out too late, too. =/


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

AnitaAnne said:


> The Photo of the Month thread used to be on the main screen and was always very popular! Had a really hard time finding it at all this year...totally missed everything after March I think.


 I also think that it's hard to find (although I participated alot in it); you have to really look for it. Seems to make for a less people participating. Maybe put it in a more active section?


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I'd love to see it more prominent as well. And also, the dates are confusing. Why doesn't it open on the 1st and last until the last day of the month or something? Or the second-to-last day?


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

@AnitaAnne , @kewpalace , @egrogan :

I'll try to figure out if I can make whole this thing more visible. I think we're talking about some technical issue here.

I've usually updated the new competition to begin during the few first days (lets say usually between the 1st and the 6th day) of the month, depending on it how I'm online myself. When the competition running task was handed to me, it was like: approximately the first 2 weeks of the month - enter the photos and approximately the last 2 weeks of the month - vote for those entered photos.

However, I appreciate your feedback and absolutely will consider what you've said. I'll create the next (Jan 2020 Photo of the Month) competition as it has been, and hope that we'll have some improvements when I set up the competition for Feb 2020.


----------

